
A 24 Puzzle - ph0rque
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/24copies
======
aristus
Reminds me of an old Japanese story about the three blind men playing a game
of Paper Scissors Stone. They'll never be sure they're doing it right.

I think he is talking about an activist panic button for data. Too many cops
smashing cameras.

It’s very tough without a confederate. Once you get it into friendly hands,
even for a few minutes, they can spread it from there. Those international
forces of evil probably have a server or two down in the old volcano lair.
This "confederate" can be some service that copies data to many places like
Freenet, CoralCache, etc.

If you don’t have confederates the game is very different. You are then trying
to get a piece of data into the hands of many many people who are not
previously expecting it, on the hopes that a few will read it and act. That’s
pretty much the definition of spam, no?

------
amvp
Two of the most workable suggestions there seem to be getting it onto 4chan,
and getting it to the pirate bay guys (via irc). Whatever your views on the
pirate bay (pirates!) and 4chan (pedos!), it seems to me that they provide an
important service.

There would seem to be a vested interest for the powers that be to shut these
venues down. I think for this reason alone the rest of us ought to support
them, even if we don't agree with _everything_ they stand for, or do, or
enable.

ThePirateBay is in a position to make a fight for this (4chan woudn't last 10
minutes, Tor doesn't have the profile, resources or users), and I stand by
them.

------
Tichy
Maybe a good reason to always have a small virus on a USB stick with you at
all times, that could be used to spread the information quickly.

------
patrocles
the enemy of my enemy is my friend.

with damaging info in your hands, you will have new-found friends. you just
need to plan ahead, instead of reacting.

also, in the real world, your enemies will try to sever your connectivity; the
last mile is the weakest link, so don't use something they expect.

